# "Sichere"Ansteuerung der Motorbremse



## Thomas_S (28 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?? Welche Vorschriften bezüglich der Ansteuerung einer Motorbremse (z.B. 230V - AC mit Bremsgleichrichter) gibt es. 
Ist es ausreichend, die Bremse über den vom FU bereitgestellten Bremskontakt mittels Relais anzusteuern? (2-polige Abschaltung (P und N))

Muß die Versorgung der Bremsspannung im Abschrankungsfall (d.h. wenn der Maschinenbereich in dem sich der Antrieb befindet betreten wurde) über ein Sicherheitsrelais oder ähnliche Sicherheitseinrichtung abgeschalten werden. 

Theoretisch wäre es ja denkbar, daß ein "normales" Relais mal hängen bleibt und die Bremse somit unter Spannung bleibt. Bei einem einfachen Bandantrieb sicher ein geringes Risiko. Bei einem Seilhubwerk oder Ähnlichem sieht das sicher anders aus. 

Danke im Voraus für die Anregungen /  INFOs

Gruß Thomas_S


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

Thomas_S schrieb:


> Theoretisch wäre es ja denkbar, daß ein "normales" Relais mal hängen bleibt und die Bremse somit unter Spannung bleibt. Bei einem einfachen Bandantrieb sicher ein geringes Risiko. Bei einem Seilhubwerk oder Ähnlichem sieht das sicher anders aus.
> 
> Gruß Thomas_S



Da man sich eh nicht unter schwebenden Lasten aufhalten darf, sollte es sicherheitstechnisch eigendlich egal sein.

Um Materialschutz zu erreichen, kommts eben auf den Aufwand an, den man betreiben will. Und damit auf das Geld, das man ausgeben möchte...

Natürlich schaltet man die Bremsspannung über Notaus ab, aber das ist dann ja eh zu spät. (Erst kommt der Knall, dann das Notaus.)


----------



## Zimbo30 (28 Mai 2007)

Hallo Thomas,

wir haben bei uns auch einige Maschinen mit einer Plattform die von ca 3 metern höhe abgetaktet werden. Die Bremse wird da wie du schon geschrieben hast mit dem Relaiskontakt vom FU geschaltet. Hatten in 13 Jahren bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt. 
Natürlich ist der Bereich unter der Plattform abgesichert, also wenn da jemand reinläuft ist die Steuerspannung sowieso weg.

Gruss


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Mai 2007)

> Welche Vorschriften bezüglich der Ansteuerung einer Motorbremse (z.B. 230V - AC mit Bremsgleichrichter) gibt es.


Ich meine dafür gibt es zunächst einmal keine Richtlinie, sondern es muss für ein Sicherheitskonzept nach Norm (z.B. EN IEC 61508, glaube ich) nachgewiesen werden, dass  die Sicherheit (Personen, Material) durch geeignete Maßnahmen gewährleistet ist.
Eine Richtlinie allein für die Bremse deckt ja nicht die diversen Möglichkeiten der Anwendung ab.

Ich kenne es von Servoantrieben mit integrierter Haltebremse so, dass zunächst eine Bremsung vom Antrieb selbst durchgeführt wird ("gesteuertes Stillsetzten"), durch logisch "0" an einem Freigabekontakt. Danach schaltete der Antrieb die Bremse selbsttätig zu. Dies gilt für den Fall, dass man in den Bremskreis nicht eingreift.
Kann oder will man die Bremse dennoch von extern steuern, empfiehlt sich ein Sicherheitsrelais, evtl. zeitverzögert, um dem Antrieb ein gesteuertes Stillsetzen zu ermöglichen.
Das Sicherheitsrelais ist dann gekoppelt mit Not-Aus und/oder Zutrittserkennung der Sicherheitszelle.

Ein "einfaches" Relais würde ich für Personensicherheit aus den schon genannten Gründen (z.B. "kleben bleiben") nicht einsetzen, denn "Stand der Technik" sind heutzutage die Sicherheitsrelais.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ein "einfaches" Relais würde ich für Personensicherheit aus den schon genannten Gründen (z.B. "kleben bleiben") nicht einsetzen, denn "Stand der Technik" sind heutzutage die Sicherheitsrelais.



Sorry, ich muss dir mal ne kleine Rüge erteilen:

Der Aufenthalt unter schwebenden Lasten IST VERBOTEN !
Eine Bremsenansteuerung kann also nicht Personensicherheitsrelevant sein.

Und wenn es z.B.  um die Untertage - Fahrten geht, z.B. in Personenaufzügen in Bergwerken, da gelten ganz andere Regeln. Unter einer F - Steuerung läuft da nichts !


----------



## jabba (28 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Da man sich eh nicht unter schwebenden Lasten aufhalten darf, sollte es sicherheitstechnisch eigendlich egal sein.


 
Falsch! Ist z.B. bei Anwendung der BGV C1 erlaubt,

aber dann gelten halt weitere Vorschriften.

@Thomas_S
Wichtig wäre erst einmal die Festlegung der Sicherheitskategorie,

Bei einfachen Anwendungen gehen wir nur über ein Leistungsschütz für die Bremse, was vom FU angesteuert wird, dieses aber zusätzlich über Not-Aus. Bei erhöhter Anforderungen zwei Schütze oder einen Kontakt vom Netzschütz zusätzlich, und bei BGV C1 zwei unabhängig wirkende Bremsen mit je einem Schütz.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Falsch! Ist z.B. bei Anwendung der BGV C1 erlaubt,




Davon war hier allerdings nie die Rede. :???:


----------



## jabba (28 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Und wenn es z.B. um die Untertage - Fahrten geht, z.B. in Personenaufzügen in Bergwerken, da gelten ganz andere Regeln. Unter einer F - Steuerung läuft da nichts !


 

Von Personenbeförderung auch Nicht !


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Sorry, ich muss dir mal ne kleine Rüge erteilen:
> 
> Der Aufenthalt unter schwebenden Lasten IST VERBOTEN !
> Eine Bremsenansteuerung kann also nicht Personensicherheitsrelevant sein.


Ich bezog mich auf das Relais, nicht auf die Anwendung bei "schweren Lasten". Aber diesbezüglich hast du schon recht.

In einem entsprechenden Sicherheitskonzept würde ja auch eher die Zutrittssicherheit ein Thema sein, also ob der Arbeiter sich überhaupt unter die Last begeben kann. Falls ja, muss eine entsprechende Sicherung (Abschrankung) natürlich auf jeden Fall vorgesehen werden. Die Bremsansteuerung ist dann ne andere Sache.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf das Relais, nicht auf die Anwendung bei "schweren Lasten". Aber diesbezüglich hast du schon recht.
> 
> In einem entsprechenden Sicherheitskonzept würde ja auch eher die Zutrittssicherheit ein Thema sein, also ob der Arbeiter sich überhaupt unter die Last begeben kann. Falls ja, muss eine entsprechende Sicherung (Abschrankung) natürlich auf jeden Fall vorgesehen werden. Die Bremsansteuerung ist dann ne andere Sache.




Stimmt. 

.........


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Von Personenbeförderung auch Nicht !



War auch ein Beispiel, kein Argument, du Dummkopf.

z.B. = *z*um *B*eispiel.


----------



## jabba (28 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> War auch ein Beispiel, kein Argument, du Dummkopf.
> 
> z.B. = *z*um *B*eispiel.


 

Na ja, ich denke wie schnell doch so eine Woche rum sein kann.

Siehe meinen Beitrag da steht 

"Falsch! Ist *z.B*. bei Anwendung der BGV C1 erlaubt"


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Na ja, ich denke wie schnell doch so eine Woche rum sein kann.
> 
> Siehe meinen Beitrag da steht
> 
> "Falsch! Ist *z.B*. bei Anwendung der BGV C1 erlaubt"




Ja, dein Fehler ist eben das "Falsch! "
.


----------



## jabba (28 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Sorry, ich muss dir mal ne kleine Rüge erteilen:
> 
> Der Aufenthalt unter schwebenden Lasten IST VERBOTEN !
> Eine Bremsenansteuerung kann also nicht Personensicherheitsrelevant sein.
> ...


 
Wie nachzulesen ist, war das "Falsch" unter Deiner Aussage !
Du hast damit angefangen Bezüge herzustellen die garnicht in der Frage standen. 
Und der Aufenthalt unter schwebenden Lasten ist nicht prinzipell verboten.


----------



## Maxl (28 Mai 2007)

Soweit mir das bekannt ist, ist hier die normale Risikoanalyse zu rate zu ziehen. In erster Linie geht es darum, wie oft jemand in den Bereich rein geht, und welche Gefahr vom Hubwerk ausgeht.

Wird z.B. zyklisch in den Bereich reingegangen, bewegt man sich in der Regel in Kat. 3 oder 4. In Kat. 3 steht schon drin, dass "1 Fehler nicht zum verlust der Sicherheit führen darf". Es muss außerdem eine Fehlererkennung durchgeführt werden.

Bei uns wird das bei elektrischen Antrieben in der Regel so ausgeführt, dass
- einerseits die Versorgung der Motorhaltebremse verzögert über ein Schütz abgeschaltet wird (zusätzlich zur normalen Bremsansteuerung durch den Servo-Regler - diese Ansteuerung stellt in der Regel keinerlei Sicherheitsfunktion dar); über dasselbe Schütz wird dann i.d.R. auch die Netzspannung vom Umrichter genommen - es wird von der Sicherheitssteuerung geschaltet und ist rückgeführt.
- andererseits wird ebenfalls zeitverzögert eine mechanische Absteckung eingefahren eingefahren. Diese ist so ausgeführt, dass sie im stromlosen Zustand mit einer Feder in die Absteckleiste gedrückt wird.
- Die Fehlererkennung erfolgt durch Magnetschalter am Absteckzylinder - meist zusätzlich auch noch Druclschalter.
Durch diese Kombination wird problemlos Kat. 3 erreicht - je nach Ansichtssache auch Kat. 4

Bei Kat. 1 oder 2 sollte es ausreichen, wenn zusätzlich zum normalen Brems-Relais (welches vom Umrichter gesteuert wird) die Bremsspannung mit dem Umrichter-Hauptschütz zeitverzögert abgeschaltet wird. Die Fehlererkennung bei Kat. 2 kann durch rückführen des Hauptschützen auf das Sicherheitsrelais erfolgen - denkbar ist auch eine Fehlererkennung durch Abfrage des Motorgebers (falls Hubwerk abzusacken droht).

Bei Kat. B ist die Bremsansteuerung vom Umrichter heraus ausreichend, wobei Kat B und 1 bei Hubwerken sehr selten sind.

Ein gängiger Weg, hier den Aufwand in Grenzen zu halten, ist, durch geeignete Maßnahmen um 1 oder 2 Kategorien herunterzukommen. Denkbar wäre z.B., die Schutztüre erst freizugeben, wenn das Hubwerk in einer Stellung ist, wo es keine Gefahr mehr darstellt (z.B. an unterer Endlage, oder mit einer Wartungsabsteckung gesichert). Dadurch kann bei der Risikoeinschätzung am Zweig "ist die Gefährdung vermeidbar" auf den niedern Zweig gehen.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Wie nachzulesen ist, war das "Falsch" unter Deiner Aussage !
> Du hast damit angefangen Bezüge herzustellen die garnicht in der Frage standen.
> Und der Aufenthalt unter schwebenden Lasten ist nicht prinzipell verboten.




Dann stell dich drunter.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Mai 2007)

Zum Thema Motorbremse nochmal :
Die Motorbremse ist normalerweise lediglich eine Haltebremse für den Motor um eben selbigen stillzusetzen. Falls es notwendig ist eine größere Masse (Beispiel : Kran oder Saugwagen) mit stillzusetzen so ist es erforderlich zusätzliche Bremsen zu installieren. Die Haltebremse hat also keine Sicherheits-Relevanz. Man muss normalerweise zum Schutz des Personals oder der Anlage weiterführende Schutzmassnahmen ergreifen (wie zum Beipiel Abschrankungen, Lichtgitter und was es da sonst noch gibt ...).


----------



## Thomas_S (28 Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, 
also erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Reaktionen auf meine Frage.
Ich möchte vielleicht noch mehr zu dem Grund meiner Anfrage sagen. Bei mir in der Firma werden im Moment die Antriebe (sicherer Halt) und die Bremsen über Kontakte der entspechenden Sicherheitsrelais abgeschalten. Einige Kollegen sind nur der Ansicht daß nur wir unsere Maschine soooo sicher abschalten. Natürlich möchte man Kosten sparen und schaut dann auf alles. Da mir nun schon einige Stromlaufpläne von anderen Anlagenherstellern vorgelegt wurden, bei denen die Bremsen "nur" über eine Relais abgeschalten werden war ich am zweifeln ob unser Sicherheitskonzept nicht doch überzogen ist. Ich weis auch daß der Konstrukteur aufgrund seiner eigenen Gefahrenanlyse einschätzen muß welche Sicherheitskategorie er für diesen Maschinenbereich ansetzen muß. 
In der Regel werden unsere Steuerung in 3 bzw. 4 ausgeführt. Im Einsatz ist fast alles, von einfachen Bändern bis hin zu großen Greiferbrücken und Robotern. 
Letztendlich ist es ja so, daß nach einem Unfall geprüft wird, ob dieser mit den heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten hätte vermieden werden können.


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Mai 2007)

Thomas_S schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es ja so, daß nach einem Unfall geprüft wird, ob dieser mit den heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten hätte vermieden werden können.


Siehste... also ne Bremsansteuerung für Sicherheitsaufgaben über ein einfaches Relais würde ich persönlich nicht als aktuellen Stand der Technik bezeichnen.
Bei der Sicherheit würde ich als allerletztes Sparen.


----------



## Dumbledore (29 Mai 2007)

Thomas_S schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Bei mir in der Firma werden im Moment die Antriebe (sicherer Halt) und die Bremsen über Kontakte der entspechenden Sicherheitsrelais abgeschalten. Einige Kollegen sind nur der Ansicht daß nur wir unsere Maschine soooo sicher abschalten.
> ...
> Letztendlich ist es ja so, daß nach einem Unfall geprüft wird, ob dieser mit den heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten hätte vermieden werden können.


 
Hallo auch,

ich kann dich insoweit beruhigen, als dass bei "uns" auch die Bremsen über Sicherheitskontakte geführt werden, wenn sie sicherheitsrelevant sind.

Aber unter dem von dir schon genannten Aspekt - dass nämlich nach einem Unfall alles nochmal geprüft wird, und dass du als Konstrukteur respektive Betreiber die Verantwortung hast - gebe ich noch eins zu bedenken: "normale" Bremsen sind keine geeigneten Gerätschaften für eine sicherheitsrelevante Abschaltung. Ich selber habe viel zu oft Bremsen gesehen die nicht mehr funktionierten (mech. Verschleiss, falsche Einstellung, eingelegte Hand-Freigabe usw) um dieser Meinung zu widersprechen.

Also WENN die Bremse sicherheitsrelevant ist, dann den Aufwand bitte nicht nur bei der Elektrik (Sicherheitskontakte etc.) sondern entsprechend auch bei der Mechanik, z.B. durch die schon angesprochenen Verrastungen (die ja auch elektrisch durch Kontakte etc prüfbar sind).

Geprüft wird im Endeffekt das Gesamtsystem! Es wird leider gerne immer wieder versucht, nur bei der Elektrik zu sparen (ist ja auch am einfachsten :???:  )

Mike aka Dumbledore


----------



## thomass5 (1 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

denkbar bei Kat 3/4 wäre auch eine regelm. Bremsenprüfung. Dies kenne ich von Robotern. 
Da ist alle 48h eine Prüfung fällig, bei der 1. getestet wird ob die Bremse der Motoren öffnet, 
und 2. ob die Bremse den Motor, welcher mit einem gewissen Drehmoment beaufschlagt wird 
auch hält.
Die Bremse wird dabei von einem internen Relais des Indramat-Antriebsregelgeräts geschalten.


Thomas


----------



## Boxy (4 Juni 2007)

Oder wenn es entsprechend der Risikoanalyse in einer Kategorie ist, eine zweite Bremse einsetzen. Somit ist der Personensicherheit genüge getann. 

Mann könnte somit auch wie schon vorher genannt einen Bremsentest vor öffnen der Schierheitseinrichtung durchführen.


----------

